# X referencing replacement tweeter



## maggieman (Feb 27, 2011)

I am looking to replace a set of blown Vifa D20TD-18 6 ohm tweeters from PSB speakers. Any ideas on how to find a good replacement?


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd find out as much about the original tweet as possible, and then try to match it from Parts Express or even from PSB. I found that B&W offers rebuild kits for their drivers, maybe PSB does also. If not, there's probably a very close drop in replacement.

Tom


----------



## SirKevi (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=279-174
parts express has the exact replacement


----------

